# Scenery and building code



## BillConnerFASTC (Apr 1, 2014)

There have been so many questions - here and elsewhere - on scenery and codes, I thought I'd start a thread on jut that. I'm also planning on writing an article on it based on the USITT panel where I spoke on the topic.

Here are a couple of starting points. And when I say "building code" I mean the International Building Code, the model code adopted by more jurisdictions than any other by far. From the code:

_101.3 Intent. The purpose of this code is to establish the minimum requirements to safeguard the public health, safety and general welfare through structural strength, means of egress facilities, stability, sanitation, adequate light and ventilation, energy conservation, and safety to life and property from fire and other hazards attributed to the built environment and to provide safety to fire fighters and emergency responders during emergency operations._

And later in the (administrative) chapter 1:

_105.2 Work exempt from permit. Exemptions from permit requirements of this code shall not be deemed to grant authorization for anywork to be done in any manner in violation of the provisions of this code or any other laws or ordinances of this jurisdiction. Permits shall not be required for the following:
…
8. Temporary motion picture, television and theater stage sets and scenery._
…

So, while you don't (yet in most places) have to apply for a permit, submit plans for review, and schedule inspections, scenery is generally required to comply with the building codes. So those items in summary are: 
Structural strength
Means of egress
Stability
Sanitation
Light and ventilation
Energy conservation
Fire and other hazards
Safety for responders

You can ignore some most of the time, because heat, light, ventilation, sanitation, and generally energy conservation are solved by the building (or should be). For instance, there are enough toilets for the area and presumably they operate per code. Others do apply, like means of egress and strength. I have an immediate question about strength offline so will address that first. The question was does every walking surface on stage have to be designed to he125 psf live load required for stages and my answer - backed up by staff opinion from ICC - is no. The pit filler at the Anaheim school should have been, but not every platform

_1607.2 Loads not specified. For occupancies or uses not designated in Table 1607.1, the live load shall be determined in accordance with a method approved by the building official._

So that is your entry into suggesting other design loads and I'd suggest you look at the code tables and at books like Sammler and Holden's, and other sources to propose what you are planning on. One structural engineer suggested 40 psf - like a living room or hotel room - and I suggested 50 - like a raised access floor or office. Neither is always right, but possible places to start. Here's the rest of the code section:

_1607.3 Uniform live loads. The live loads used in the design of buildings and other structures shall be the maximum loads expected by the intended use or occupancy but shall in no case be less than the minimum uniformly distributed unit loads required by Table 1607.1.
1607.4 Concentrated loads. Floors and other similar surfaces shall be designed to support the uniformly distributed live loads prescribed in Section 1607.3 or the concentrated load, in pounds (kilonewtons), given in Table 1607.1, whichever produces the greater load effects. Unless otherwise specified, the indicated concentration shall be assumed to be uniformly distributed over an area 2.5 feet by 2.5 feet [6.25 square feet (0.58 m2)] and shall be located so as to produce the maximum load effects in the structural members.
_
Now, a jumping in unison chorus, that's more like a stage, and possibly you could justify 100 but why not 125?

That's a start. I'll try to find some platform construction that does comply and look for your questions (to guide teh content of an article!)

And if you're the high school set builder that started this for me with a 4x8 with perimeter 2X4, a single cross piece, and 1/2" mdf and wondering why the building official showed up and said stop - well STOP!


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Apr 1, 2014)

I wanted to add, that in response to a question at the USITT panel along the lines of "how do I know what is required" and maybe a little "how do I meet the requirements" it occurred to me that there is a need for a guidebook. ABTT, the UK equivalent of USITT, publishes a number of such guides. Whether or not this is a USITT project or an individual project or a Control Booth published document, I don't know. But a nice set of prescriptive solutions - albeit over kill - would seem like a decent starting place. Some TD's can of course design to a given load - selecting framing and fasteners and such. I can but would be pretty slow to get up to speed. But a couple of examples of a 4 X 8 8' tall would go a long ways it seems. And some collected wisdom about fire retardant treating, And a section on stairs and railings. All with the factoring in of occupant familiarity, short life, and other features, like warning lights and spotters for falls. Just a thought. Please contribute or ask questions or ask me to focus on one area or another. If I write enough here, I can cut and paste it into a single document and then just edit to get to an article.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Apr 1, 2014)

I think I've started a holo-novel here...


----------



## jneveaux (May 22, 2018)

BillConnerFASTC said:


> I wanted to add, that in response to a question at the USITT panel along the lines of "how do I know what is required" and maybe a little "how do I meet the requirements" it occurred to me that there is a need for a guidebook. ABTT, the UK equivalent of USITT, publishes a number of such guides. Whether or not this is a USITT project or an individual project or a Control Booth published document, I don't know. But a nice set of prescriptive solutions - albeit over kill - would seem like a decent starting place. Some TD's can of course design to a given load - selecting framing and fasteners and such. I can but would be pretty slow to get up to speed. But a couple of examples of a 4 X 8 8' tall would go a long ways it seems. And some collected wisdom about fire retardant treating, And a section on stairs and railings. All with the factoring in of occupant familiarity, short life, and other features, like warning lights and spotters for falls. Just a thought. Please contribute or ask questions or ask me to focus on one area or another. If I write enough here, I can cut and paste it into a single document and then just edit to get to an article.


Bill, Just wondering if the content in the above thread (live load on stage) has been carried on elsewhere. Or if the "guidebook' ever materialized. Thanks.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (May 22, 2018)

Not to my knowledge. I have not had time - have become way too busy - but your post makes me wonder if there is a tech theatre grad student looking for a thesis topic.

Thanks for dredging this up!


----------



## chawalang (May 29, 2018)

Hi Bill, how would you suggest a way this could become a thesis project? It sounds like a great idea with a lot of potential!


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (May 29, 2018)

Go through building code and see if and how each section applies. There will be whole sections that simply don't apply. Find some readers/advisors - include at least one building official - to bounce things off of at progress points. It's not a small task - why I've not tried it - but definable and managable. It is on the order of a semesters work, which seems suitable. You'll be looking at structural, egress, and fire principally. And rationalize why plumbing, mechanical, daylight, etc. are not applicable. I think.

I would suggest limiting it to IBC and exclude LSC.

You might contact ICC and see if they won't support it - at least give you a copy of the code. 

Feel free to contact me here or off line if I can help.


----------

